# That time of the year. ECG Anyone ??



## UnConundrum

It's time to start thinking about an ECG. From my preliminary inquires looks like May 28th might be the best day. Anyone interested?


----------



## JBroida

UnConundrum said:


> It's time to start thinking about an ECG. From my preliminary inquires looks like May 28th might be the best day. Anyone interested?


 
oh man... i want to be there, but if it ends up being the 28th i'll have to pass this year... sara's birthday is the 29th and we'll be in New Mexico to celebrate


----------



## Dave Martell

What's in NM that you can't get at Warren's?


----------



## Dave Martell

For those of you who don't know what the ECG is it's the annual "East Coast Gathering" of kitchen knifenuts hosted by Warren (UnConundrum) at his location in Bechtelsville, PA. I believe the first one was in 2007? 

This year is already looking to be one of if not the best yet. We've got a few surprise guests and some really cool stuff planned. I'm going to guess that most people will have to make the trip this year - just HAVE to!


----------



## apicius9

Very interested but it's also very unlikely this year. I had a great time last year, I wish I could come. Whoever is less than 5,000 miles away should consider going there... There is a minimal chance that I may be in the area in early July, but I won't know for sure before April.

Stefan


----------



## JBroida

ojo caliente is in NM


----------



## UnConundrum

2007 ECG Pictures

Nick's Pictures from 2007

2008 ECG Pictures sorry, not many taken

2009 ECG Pictures

2010 ECG Pictures More pictures, including "full auto" demo


----------



## JBroida

Here are some more from 2010:
2010 ECG #1

2010 ECG #2


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

JBroida said:


> ojo caliente is in NM


 
I am in if Mike Zollner is in. And I think he is very interested.


----------



## JBroida

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I am in if Mike Zollner is in. And I think he is very interested.


 
so you guys are coming to New Mexico with me now?


----------



## Chef Niloc

I'm guessing there is no chance of holding it in April, right?


----------



## ThEoRy

Only a 1 hour 45 minute drive for me. Work permitting depending upon the date I would definitely like to go.


----------



## UnConundrum

Sorry, April weather is too unpredictable. Not that May is always perfect, but we have better odds. C'mon, it's one day, within driving distance, and you have 2 months warning. You can plan that far ahead.


----------



## mr drinky

UnConundrum said:


> 2007 ECG Pictures
> 
> Nick's Pictures from 2007
> 
> 2008 ECG Pictures sorry, not many taken
> 
> 2009 ECG Pictures
> 
> 2010 ECG Pictures More pictures, including "full auto" demo


 
Thanks for the pictures. That would be a great time. 

In the last set of photos though, the proximity of the gun shooting shots and sleeping dog looks like someone shot the dog.

k.


----------



## UnConundrum

Are you talking about Alf laying down on the patio? I'll assure you, both dogs are well  Between socializing and eating, they get pretty tired


----------



## WildBoar

Ooh, that's the one weekend in May/ June/ July where we actually could make it up there! Gelato and reubens in Philly on Friday afternoon, and great BBQ, knives and KKF members on Saturday -- sounds pretty promising.


----------



## UnConundrum

The signup sheet is ready. You can register HERE. Registering costs you nothing (nor does attending) but it gives us an idea on how many will be attending.


----------



## DWSmith

I am going to try to attend but, at this point, can't promise anything.


----------



## UnConundrum

We're counting on you David. You've been at every one! 

For those who have never attended, David brings a van full of boards with him so not only do you get to see and feel his cutting boards, you can buy them and save the postage. You can also order in advance and pick your board up at the ECG.... 

You gotta make it Dave !


----------



## DWSmith

UnConundrum said:


> We're counting on you David. You've been at every one!



Slight correction. I wasn't at the first one. I'd almost come just for your doughnuts.

In all seriousness, Warren and Jan are absolutely delightful people and wonderful hosts. Imagine opening up your home to 50 to 70 people you have never met, spending a lot of time cooking for them and making sure they are taken care of. My drive is 9 hours and worth every second of it.


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm in and will sign up as soon as I find that password. 

I encourage anyone who is going to attend to sign up ASAP because this helps Warren to get the ball rolling....imagine 20 people vs 100....he would really need to know either level of interest to accurately make plans.


----------



## apicius9

I would seriously consider flying 5,000 miles to go to that event, so if you have a chance, just go there. I have never seen an example for a more generous hospitality than at last year's ECG. But I have visitors out here that week who already booked their flights, and I don't want to make them change their plans, so I will have to experience this year's meeting vicariously - or virtually, maybe Warren can set up a few live cams this year 

Stefan


----------



## Delbert Ealy

I am planning on coming, I would really like to meet you guys and have a chance to talk. Sounds like a blast to me!!!


----------



## JBroida

Delbert Ealy said:


> I am planning on coming, I would really like to meet you guys and have a chance to talk. Sounds like a blast to me!!!


 
really would love to be there again this year, but just cant make it on that specific weekend. Have fun though. And thank you Warren for being such a gracious host. For those you you who havent been, last year was my first year and it was a blast. If i could, i would be there again this year.

-Jon


----------



## UnConundrum

Thanks guys for all the kind words. I'm blushing if you can believe that.

Delbert, that's great! Any chance you can bring some knives with you?


----------



## Smarcus

I am planning on it. I wanted to go last year but couldn't make it. looking forward to meeting everyone face to face.


----------



## Delbert Ealy

UnConundrum said:


> Thanks guys for all the kind words. I'm blushing if you can believe that.
> 
> Delbert, that's great! Any chance you can bring some knives with you?


 
Yes, I will be bringing some cool stuff.


----------



## mattrud

I am definitely down for this. Marked on my calendar hopefully nothing will come up to change this.


----------



## UnConundrum

Guys, can I get you to sign up HERE? You'll need a Yahoo account, that's all. That way, I can keep track on who's coming and get email out to everyone if there's any changes or last minute requests. Even if you're only 90% sure you can attend, you can always change it later. Thanks.


----------



## Smarcus

UnConundrum said:


> Guys, can I get you to sign up HERE? You'll need a Yahoo account, that's all. That way, I can keep track on who's coming and get email out to everyone if there's any changes or last minute requests. Even if you're only 90% sure you can attend, you can always change it later. Thanks.


 
Done.


----------



## WildBoar

oh man, a chance to meet Del and Hoss, all while enjoying the company of Warren, Dave M, Butch, and the other stars from last year?!? All combined with automatic weapon firing?!? This is really turning out to be a 'don't miss it' event!


----------



## UnConundrum

BTW, we're also expecting to have some demos. David (the Boardsmith) is going to do a bit on maintaining your cutting boards and I believe Dave is working on something as well


----------



## Dave Martell

Tim Zowada will be attending as well.


----------



## UnConundrum

Maybe these guys don't know who Tim Zowada is Dave? I can't believe there was no reaction. This is shaping up to be the best ECG yet! Maybe you should post something about his work. I can't believe we'll have so many accomplished blade makers in attendance!


----------



## Dave Martell

That never occurred to me since I've known of Tim for so long but that's a good idea. 

Tim Zowada is a well accomplished custom knifemaker who has spent at least the last 30 years making high end custom knives as well as his own damascus that he has supplied to the knife industry on many levels. In the last few years Tim has dedicated his pursuits towards making the best straight razors that money can buy. See *Zowada Razors @ ClassicShaving*

In the past 1/2 year or so Tim has started down two addtional paths, the first making his own Tamahagane steel made from beach sand from Lake Michigan while employing modern methods to pull the most performance possible out of this method of steel production. The second is in entering the field of high end kitchen knifemaking where he will produce a limited amount of kitchen knives each year in both his own damascus and likely Tamahagne too. 

For those of you who know about Tim's work you will know how well sought after these kitchen knives will be. 

As for Tim coming to ECG, well we invited him and he accepted. He's going to be discussing some of the things that he's working on so expect a small presentation from him. I know that I'm not going to miss this for anything.


----------



## l r harner

im glad to have talked with Del today and this came up (i dont read much of the OT stuff 

kelly was asking abut this not long agao and i had told her i had not heard anything 

now i can start making plans (kelly may or maynot be able to make it )


----------



## Dave Martell

I figured that you were an automatic yes to attending Butch.


----------



## UnConundrum

l r harner said:


> i dont read much of the OT stuff


 
Dave, maybe you should add a sticky to the general forum with a link to the other thread and the signup sheet?


----------



## Dave Martell

I already did. There's an announcement at the top of the forum page.


----------



## JBroida

it turns out there might be a small chance i can make it out there... kind of excited


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Is Devin coming? It was mentioned in one of the posts.


----------



## Dave Martell

JBroida said:


> it turns out there might be a small chance i can make it out there... kind of excited



You know that you need a good write off for next year. 

I hope you can make it Jon.


----------



## Dave Martell

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Is Devin coming? It was mentioned in one of the posts.



He mentioned he would like to but we haven't confirmed that he is or isn't. I wonder what we can twist his arm with?


----------



## Dave Martell

This just in - Delbert Ealy will be doing a knife forging demonstration - LIVE!


----------



## UnConundrum

Great news Jon...

Does everyone realize what's shaping up here? Mr. Ealy. Mr. Zowada. Mr. Harner. Mr. Thomas (maybe). AND the possibility of demo's !!!! This may never happen again!


----------



## apicius9

Oh man, maybe I should just send my visitors to a hotel and come over...

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC

Or bring them!


----------



## Delbert Ealy

After consulting Warren through Dave(I was talking with him anyway) I have decided to do a knife blade forging demo where I will be forging out a small blade or two. I will have my starting pieces to show and pass around as well as the finished product for all to see. The demo sould give you a good idea of how we as smiths move the hot metal around using a hammer. Forging demos are as much fun for me to do as for you guys to watch. I know I got my interest in forging from watching such a demo almost 25 years ago. If all goes as planned I will be forging for about an hour,and doing 2 or if time permits 3 blades, so everyone should have the oppurtunity to see all aspects of the project I am forging. I will be using a small propane fired forge I built myself. I will also be available for questions during the demo and afterwards, although I won't be answering many questions when I am hammering.


----------



## Dave Martell

ECG Photos 2007

ECG Photos 2008

ECG Photos 2009


----------



## l r harner

if i can find a 220 line on a range outlet i can bring my VS KMg grinder and maybe do a grinding demo or something (i can just see a work tent with tim del and i playing around )

and it will be the most high class hammer in i have ever heard of (gourmet snacks while watching craftsmen at work)


----------



## UnConundrum

Butch, there's a 220 outlet right below my knives in the kitchen, and a window immediately to the right to pass the cable to the outside. How long of a cord do you have? I think there's another in the garage, but I'll have to check.


----------



## l r harner

my cord is jsut steel covered romex with a cloths dryer plug splice (more then 20 feet i think)


----------



## lowercasebill

220 plugs come in various configurations you may want to send warren a pic to confirm that your plug matches his receptical ...i am really looking forward to this year..


----------



## l r harner

its a cloths dryer plug that is tied int my romex inside of a elect outlet box then therun is to my VFD to convert to 3ph for the grinder 
i ll get the nema plug number 

sounds lirk this will be the mother of all "hammer ins"


----------



## UnConundrum

Butch, I don't have a 3 phase converter..... or are you saying you have one to bring along? They're pretty heavy aren't they?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

UnConundrum said:


> Butch, I don't have a 3 phase converter..... or are you saying you have one to bring along? They're pretty heavy aren't they?


 
Warren,
there is no need for a three-phase converter. The Variable Frequency Drive on a grinder is basically a converter from single phase to a three phase grinder motor. 

If this is the three prong receptacle you have,
http://www.dryerpartsonline.com/assets/images/3-prong-receptacle.jpg
than grinder can plug directly into it. If not, we can make an extension cord to plug in into existing receptacle, but with an output receptacle to accommodate Butch's grinder three prong plug assuming that is what he has (dryer plug). 

Marko


----------



## sam salvati

I would very much like to attend, is this invite only?


----------



## Dave Martell

sam salvati said:


> I would very much like to attend, is this invite only?




Hi Sam, everyone is invited and that includes even you. 

How did you find us? Must have been Butch.


----------



## l r harner

sorry i did tell sam 

he can make the KU style stuff so i guess he is ok and her need deeds to see that really sharp stuff looks like so he can get better


----------



## Dave Martell

If Sam's coming we'll need more forges, anvils, and steel.


----------



## l r harner

this is turning into more ahammer in the a me stuffing my face fulll of great food (not sure how i feel about this )


----------



## sam salvati

cool! Don't worry i'll bring my own forge and anvil


----------



## Dave Martell

sam salvati said:


> cool! Don't worry i'll bring my own forge and anvil




Got any cool SS hammers to use? I don't....


----------



## l r harner

i guess i ll put you p friday that way we can get all thins stuff in order


----------



## sam salvati

If only I had a bigger truck i'd ring the powerhammer 

Dave not sure about hammers yet, hopefully!

thanks Butch!!!!!!


----------



## MikeZ

haha marko talking about me  I am very intersted.. any place where knife nuts are welcome I feel at home..


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Dave Martell said:


> If Sam's coming we'll need more forges, anvils, and steel.


 
You guys should invite Aldo, so he takes a nap on Warren's lawn. 

M


----------



## l r harner

Marko Tsourkan said:


> You guys should invite Aldo, so he takes a nap on Warren's lawn.
> 
> M


 
yep with aldo its like collecting a spoon from every place you go but for him its a picture of him napping


----------



## JohnnyChance

UnConundrum said:


> Butch, there's a 220 outlet right below my knives in the kitchen, and a window immediately to the right to pass the cable to the outside. How long of a cord do you have? I think there's another in the garage, but I'll have to check.


 
I am almost 100% sure I will be able to attend, and I have a ~66 ft heavy duty extension cord that I use for my 220v welder that i can bring. I also have a small extension cord that plugs into that that provides a smaller 220v plug or 2 110v standard outlets.


----------



## JBroida

as the time gets closer, you guys are going to have to tell me what stuff i should bring for you to check out. Limited space in my luggage.


----------



## Dave Martell

JBroida said:


> as the time gets closer, you guys are going to have to tell me what stuff i should bring for you to check out. Limited space in my luggage.


 
Sounds like we've got a commitment here.


----------



## UnConundrum

Jon, you may get some special requests, and I'd suggest you bring some of your best sellers.... There "should" be a customer or two in the crowd.


----------



## UnConundrum

Butch, here's a picture of the receptacle in my kitchen. It's about 3 foot from the window. That's right where we serve the food, but if we could use JC''s extension cord, we should be in business. I'm also gonna talk to Mark about putting a 220 receptacle out by the cement pad in the back yard..... that should give us some options.


----------



## JohnnyChance

UnConundrum said:


> Butch, here's a picture of the receptacle in my kitchen. It's about 3 foot from the window. That's right where we serve the food, but if we could use JC''s extension cord, we should be in business. I'm also gonna talk to Mark about putting a 220 receptacle out by the cement pad in the back yard..... that should give us some options.


 
My extension cord has a different end, but I can make a short jumper so that we can hook it up no problem. I was limited to 66 feet on the length of the extension cord by the specs provided by Miller for my welder, but making in a bit longer shouldnt be a problem for anything else. What kind of outlet do we need at the business end of the extension cord?


----------



## Dave Martell

If you're planning on attending PLEASE sign up...

*HERE*


----------



## UnConundrum

JC, could you post a picture of your plug? I'm thinking of adding a receptacle outside, and I might be able to match it while I'm at it.


----------



## l r harner

i ll let you know what plug i have too so we can get set up
i know it made for a cloths dryer i am in NJ right now tho so i can check right now


----------



## Tim Zowada

I just signed up on the Yahoo page. I'm open to suggestions on what I should bring, or demonstrate.


----------



## Dave Martell

Tim Zowada said:


> I just signed up on the Yahoo page. I'm open to suggestions on what I should bring, or demonstrate.


 

Hi Tim,
Good to see you here. 

Dave


----------



## UnConundrum

Geez Tim, I can't believe people aren't all over your offer!!!! Is anyone paying attention?


----------



## JohnnyChance

It's a big plug, the blades are about 1" apart, and are about 1" from the "round" u shaped ground.


----------



## Tim Zowada

UnConundrum said:


> Geez Tim, I can't believe people aren't all over your offer!!!! Is anyone paying attention?


 
Warren, It seems like nobody cares... : ) That's fine. I'm coming anyway!

So, what would you like me to do (if anything)?

Tim Z.


----------



## UnConundrum

Tim, I'm sure they're interested, just early yet. I'd predict a pretty good turn out 

First off, I'd like you to come and have a good time. As to demo wise.... I guess you could put your head together with Dave and the other knife makers coming and see what's left out, or... whatever is your favorite part of knife making..


----------



## JBroida

I'm always interested to learn more about heat treating, what happens to the steel, etc... i dont know what kind of demo could be done, but i'm really excited to be there again this year


----------



## sudsy9977

tim.....a few things.....

1)i really hope i can make it this year, i'd love to finally meet you.....i have always heard great things about you and your knifemaking

2)i think i would listen to you read from the dictionary......anything you talk about in regard to knifemaking-people should stop and listen

3)i still think about knives in the past that i just missed out on.....one was a small hunter/edc type knife u made.....it was on a dealers site and sold before i could get there......one of the others on the list was a blade by don fogg-you're in good company!


----------



## UnConundrum

What kind of cake you baking this year Ryan?


----------



## Audi's or knives

Crap, I have prior obligations that day but would have loved to come to this event looks like it would be an awesome time. Someone take plenty of pics and perhaps vid's of the demonstrations for us that can't attend.
Thanks


----------



## ecchef

Well it looks like I won't make this one either. :crying:

Hopefully starting a new job May 1st.:ggodjob: 

In Okinawa.uttahere:


----------



## sudsy9977

UnConundrum said:


> What kind of cake you baking this year Ryan?


 



don't u know i'm retired?......ryan


----------



## Dave Martell

ecchef said:


> Well it looks like I won't make this one either. :crying:
> 
> Hopefully starting a new job May 1st.:ggodjob:
> 
> In Okinawa.uttahere:


 

Okinawa? Well then we'll have to excuse you but you'll be missed....again.


----------



## UnConundrum

Hell no Dave. He can fly in....


----------



## Dave Martell

ECG - ECG - ECG! Come on May! :jumpy:


----------



## moggi1964

Having attended a couple of these I can tell you that it is a brilliant gathering of very hospitable folks.

Warren is a slave to the kitchen but what comes out of there takes my mind off the (momentary) guilt I feel :rolleyes2:

With so many demo's this year I have to say that this may be the best year yet.

My wife and son will be coming again, they thoroughly enjoyed themselves last time (even with Iain's unexpected dip in the fish pond :cool2

We are looking forward to seeing some familiar and some new faces; even Ryan's :eek2: :razz:


----------



## mattrud

I will figure it out but i am definitely going to be there. Jon's coming back in, Butch, now Tim Zowada, o yea and the rest of you guys 

I will be there no worries about that, plus I will have a few new toys to show off!


----------



## l r harner

i might hav eto talk kelly into bringing the kids out for the day but you can bet i ll drive out as im hanging out wit tim and dell and dave asl long as i can


----------



## JBroida

its official... flights, hotel, and car booked


----------



## UnConundrum

Jon, feel free to ship any product ups early. Easier than dealing with airport


----------



## Dave Martell

JBroida said:


> its official... flights, hotel, and car booked



:thumbsup:


----------



## mattrud

Yes Jon!!!!


----------



## Eamon Burke

YOU GUYS MAKE ME FEEL SO LEFT OUT!!!

I'm supposed to be in the land of knife crazy people, and it's a wasteland over here!

Maybe next year after I hit the big time.


----------



## JBroida

UnConundrum said:


> Jon, feel free to ship any product ups early. Easier than dealing with airport


 
Thats a great idea and i appreciate the offer... i may indeed do this. I'm really looking forward to this year... so many talented people showing up... i couldnt resist


----------



## apicius9

I gotta check with my friends in Germany. If I am lucky, they are getting divorced and cancel their trip so that I can come also... hmy:

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> I gotta check with my friends in Germany. If I am lucky, they are getting divorced and cancel their trip so that I can come also... hmy:
> 
> Stefan




:happy2:


----------



## MikeZ

I have a feeling Marko and I are going to be attending this year...


----------



## MikeZ

l r harner said:


> i might hav eto talk kelly into bringing the kids out for the day but you can bet i ll drive out as im hanging out wit tim and dell and dave asl long as i can


 
u drunk there butch?.. i know i am


----------



## l r harner

na 
also seems that the kids have soccer games on sat morning and till they could make the trip out it woudl be a bit late. so its jsut me at this point


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

SilverHaze420 said:


> I have a feeling Marko and I are going to be attending this year...


 
You have the keys.


----------



## Dave Martell

Is it May yet? :lol2:


----------



## UnConundrum

Ya know, no one has talked about Friday night yet.....


----------



## l r harner

i ll be talking to del and tim seeing what all is going to be gooing on before Saturday comes


----------



## bcarr

Please count me in!


----------



## UnConundrum

A reminder, if you're coming, please sign up HERE


----------



## Dave Martell

bcarr said:


> Please count me in!




Cool, you'll love it Bob


----------



## WildBoar

We can't drive up until after work Friday, so we'll have to pass on whatever the event is that evening (again  ). Any 'after parties' on Sunday? I don't think we're driving back until Monday. We'll hit Reading Terminal and Little Italy area on the way back home and stock up on some things vg:


----------



## Dave Martell

David's in! :woot:


----------



## Dave Martell

Hey Warren, maybe you'll need to get another refrigerator? :happy2:


----------



## MikeZ

So im thinking... I am no knife maker so I can't bring any of my knives but I sure as heck am going to try to bring so food or something for you guys


----------



## Dave Martell

Just a note for those reading this who may not be aware....this isn't an exclusive invitation only event - it's an everyone is welcome to come event.  All that Warren asks is that you sign up beforehand so that he has a head count for food prep.


PS - Is it May yet? :excited:


----------



## l r harner

was at an imp stout brewign today for 7 hours and man it seems liek its going to be killer i am so ready for more good food and drink


----------



## UnConundrum

You think I don't have enough refrigeration ???? C'mon.....

You don't have to bring anything (except for the cake Ryan's baking)


----------



## apicius9

Dave Martell said:


> All that Warren asks is that you sign up beforehand so that he has a head count for food prep.
> PS - Is it May yet? :excited:


 
Why does Warren need a head count if he will make food for a few hundred people anway? 

Stefan


----------



## l r harner

its so he knows how much mango salsa to make. thats right i said it i knwo someone had to


----------



## Dave Martell

His famous homemade salsa? :biggrin2:


----------



## Delbert Ealy

Mango salsa? I know you said warren makes good food, but thats something I have never tried. I'm looking forward to it. I wish my apetite was bigger.


----------



## Dave Martell

Delbert Ealy said:


> Mango salsa? I know you said warren makes good food, but thats something I have never tried. I'm looking forward to it. I wish my apetite was bigger.




Warren is a great cook but the salsa he can't claim, it's a funny story that I'll have to tell you sometime.


----------



## UnConundrum

Quit messing with my salsa Dave! or..... or...... *NO SALSA FOR YOU!*


----------



## Dave Martell

We know who to talk to to get "your" salsa. :razz:


----------



## Dave Martell

Come on May - get here already will ya! :biggrin:


----------



## Delbert Ealy

Dave,
Don't wish away the time, you can't get it back after its gone and wishing yourself older is not what you want. :headbonk:

I need that time to get some stuff done, don't rush me :viking:


----------



## l r harner

did Kieth Bagley get in touch he is also planning on comming out (another knife maker )


----------



## UnConundrum

Yeah, give Del plenty of time to make "preparations" ...


----------



## mattrud

I guess this question goes out to the makers. But I was wondering if you guys were planning on bringing so knives either just to show off or to sell. I would love to see some of all of your stuff in person.


----------



## Delbert Ealy

mattrud said:


> I guess this question goes out to the makers. But I was wondering if you guys were planning on bringing so knives either just to show off or to sell. I would love to see some of all of your stuff in person.


 
Matt,
I plan to bring as many knives as I can get done before the gathering, and yes I will be offering my wares for sale.


----------



## Dave Martell

I hope to bring a knife that I made but I'm thinking that there's no way in hell that I'll have anything for sale. I'll just be happy to have something to share.


----------



## ecchef

Well, looks like I'm gonna miss another one. Sign me up for 2013. I should be back by then.


----------



## Salty dog

If the weather is nice I might show up on my "Barbie Dream Camper".


----------



## MikeZ

oh great... so now i have to bring cash with me to buy knives too lol


----------



## Jim

Dave Martell said:


> I hope to bring a knife that I made but I'm thinking that there's no way in hell that I'll have anything for sale. I'll just be happy to have something to share.


 
Woooo!


----------



## Potato42

Ever since the first one I've vowed to be back every year, and something always gets in the way. Unfortunately this year seems to be no different as I don't have the funds to make it up  Unless someone else from NC wants to bring me along.

BTW I have a bunch of pictures I took from the 2008 gathering. I don't have them online anywhere, but if there is interest I can put some of them here. I also still have some shirts... Anyone still wear their ECG 2008 shirt?


----------



## Salty dog

Just dropped a bunch of dough on a "Tour Pac" for my motorcycle in anticipation of the trip. I expect to be there Friday unless it gets nasty. Put me down for dinner!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I too hope to make a knife by then, should I not, I will just show up empty-handed. 

BTW, I visited Aldo today (got some steel). Did anybody invite him to ECG? 

M


----------



## Dave Martell

Only a few weeks left until ECG! If you plan on coming and haven't yet signed up please do ASAP. Thanks!

*Sign Up HERE*


----------



## RRLOVER

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I too hope to make a knife by then, should I not, I will just show up empty-handed.
> 
> BTW, I visited Aldo today (got some steel). Did anybody invite him to ECG?
> 
> M


 
When I was ordering some steel I mentioned the ECG,I hope I can make it.


----------



## MikeZ

Is it kosher to even ask this..? How 420 friendly is ecg? :beer:


----------



## Salty dog

No, it's not.


----------



## MikeZ

I told Aldo about it as well as offered him a ride a few weeks ago.



Marko Tsourkan said:


> I too hope to make a knife by then, should I not, I will just show up empty-handed.
> 
> BTW, I visited Aldo today (got some steel). Did anybody invite him to ECG?
> 
> M


----------



## Aldo Bruno

How could I not hang around a bunch of cooks,cooking and playing with knives!! I'll be there! If any of you need something as far as steel is concerned you let me know. I'll be bring out a bunch of stuff. (And my appetite!)

Aldo


----------



## Dave Martell

SilverHaze420 said:


> Is it kosher to even ask this..? How 420 friendly is ecg? :beer:




No, the ECG is NOT 420 friendly. It is gathering of people from all walks of life that is hosted by a local businessman at both his home and place of business. No illegal activity will be tolerated on any level.


----------



## Cadillac J

Damn, I would love to make it out to ECG this year--just pulled directions from the site and its about a 10-hour drive.

But I have a wedding the following weekend, and then Vegas trip two weeks after that, so not sure if I'll have extra loot for that weekend.

I'll make a decision this week.


----------



## UnConundrum

The food is free at the ECG

That should become our "mantra." makes it a cheaper weekend.


----------



## moggi1964

What the hell is "420 friendly"? 

I'm a Brit so I actually speak a proper language :Ooooh:

:razz::razz::razz::razz::razz::razz::razz::razz:


----------



## rockbox

moggi1964 said:


> What the hell is "420 friendly"?
> 
> I'm a Brit so I actually speak a proper language :Ooooh:
> 
> :razz::razz::razz::razz::razz::razz::razz::razz:



Its slang for cannabis.


----------



## l r harner

caution im getting ready to rant 
preface to say i could care less if you wantot burn a roach thats your deal 




MikeZ said:


> Is it kosher to even ask this..? How 420 friendly is ecg? :beer:


 
i will better quote this 

"wow this it is great that you are having a free to come get together on you property where i can talk with knife makers /users and look not only at high end blades but also boards and stones. the thing is i cant go more then a day without smoking pot (not legal in PA ) so would you mind if i broke a law on you land and if i was to get busted i dont care how it looks for you or your family/livelyhood (dont worrie it will be ok )"

maybe better to think about this if you were to get in trouble (even if it is slim chances ) you also get his name in onit too and that can cost (let alone joshes class III) work. also while i liek beer a bunch maybe you need to look at things a bit if you cant make it 24 hours with burning one i seem to have no problem skipping a drink for jsut one day (ooooo the horror)


oo and since you have been warned before abot postign about your smoking do you think that a group of ppl that love knives and other fun stuff that there are no cops in the group that you are touting that you smoke


----------



## MikeZ

jeeze.. so much for trying to keep it on the D\L nice shout out there rock lol... maybe some alchohol?I would like to bring\do something to contribute or share. Can I bring some of my (legally) infused vodka or mezcal to share..?


----------



## mattrud

Ok I may have some bad news. I may not be able to make it. I am waiting on confirmation but my boss is taking his 4th vacation of the year(I have had 0), and it happens to fall during that week. Even though I requested off that weekend months ago. I am pretty fuming right now. Nothing is confirmed but the outlook looks dark


----------



## JBroida

mattrud said:


> Ok I may have some bad news. I may not be able to make it. I am waiting on confirmation but my boss is taking his 4th vacation of the year(I have had 0), and it happens to fall during that week. Even though I requested off that weekend months ago. I am pretty fuming right now. Nothing is confirmed but the outlook looks dark


 
Man thats rough... hopefully you can make it, but i totally get it if you're stuck at work. I wish i had more time for a trip down to NYC. Damn


----------



## mattrud

Obviously I held in my anger during this conversation becuase they do not get it and what I am supposed to do tell him to go heck himself. But I am really angry about this.


----------



## rockbox

MikeZ said:


> jeeze.. so much for trying to keep it on the D\L nice shout out there rock lol... maybe some alchohol?I would like to bring\do something to contribute or share. Can I bring some of my (legally) infused vodka or mezcal to share..?



D\L? Silverhaze420?:happy2::happy2:


----------



## Dave Martell

MikeZ said:


> Can I bring some of my (legally) infused vodka or mezcal to share..?




Infused with what?


----------



## Dave Martell

mattrud said:


> Obviously I held in my anger during this conversation becuase they do not get it and what I am supposed to do tell him to go heck himself. But I am really angry about this.




Matt, this sucks.....


----------



## JohnnyChance

mattrud said:


> Ok I may have some bad news. I may not be able to make it. I am waiting on confirmation but my boss is taking his 4th vacation of the year(I have had 0), and it happens to fall during that week. Even though I requested off that weekend months ago. I am pretty fuming right now. Nothing is confirmed but the outlook looks dark


 
4th of the year? It's not even June! Sounds like some clowns I have worked for.


----------



## mattrud

I am not referring to this calendar year more a year from his next vacation to the previous year of that day. But Still!!!!


----------



## Salty dog

Bummer. Look at it as something to strive for.

It could be worse. You could have a boss that takes off everyday that's sunny and over 70 degrees.


----------



## DWSmith

I find it hard to comprehend that someone is asking to come to Warren's house to purposly break the law, endangering the host reputation and other attendees by wanting to smoke a joint. HOW CRUDE! Remember, Warren is an officer of the court and required to enforce the laws of the state. 

Want to smoke a joint, stay home!


----------



## mano

I emailed Dave to ask if it was acceptable to smoke a cigar with the thought of bringing along some for others. He said he hadn't noticed anyone smoking anything in past ECG's so that means "no" to me.


----------



## JBroida

mano said:


> I emailed Dave to ask if it was acceptable to smoke a cigar with the thought of bringing along some for others. He said he hadn't noticed anyone smoking anything in past ECG's so that means "no" to me.


 
honestly, now that i think of it, you're right. I dont remember anyone smoking... but thats just so weird to me... you cant get 2 chefs together without one of them smoking... and when i was in Japan, all but one knifemaker i met smoked  I guess the guys that go to the ECG are just a healthier bunch


----------



## l r harner

im far from a health nut 
i jsut dont think theres time to smoke with all the talking and eating


----------



## JBroida

l r harner said:


> im far from a health nut
> i jsut dont think theres time to smoke with all the talking and eating


 
solid point


----------



## UnConundrum

There will be several off duty members of law enforcement in attendance.

I have no problem with cigars or cigarettes (actually, that's your problem), but I ask that you respect others and the property. Smoke in areas away from non-smoking attendees and don't throw any residue on the ground. We have a new little puppy who will pick up anything she finds.


----------



## UnConundrum

Butch, here's a picture of the 220 plug I had installed. If you need any adapters or extension cords, please post your needs as there are members willing to help out. This is installed behind the pergola.


----------



## l r harner

i ll make that work thanks for the picture 
BTW called Carpenter steel today and might beable to get one or 2 of them to show up so they can see what we want in steel 

not sure if i can also make a field trip to ther plant happen on friday but i will keep those that could make it informed


----------



## Salty dog

UnConundrum said:


> There will be several off duty members of law enforcement in attendance.
> 
> I have no problem with cigars or cigarettes (actually, that's your problem), but I ask that you respect others and the property. Smoke in areas away from non-smoking attendees and don't throw any residue on the ground. We have a new little puppy who will pick up anything she finds.


 
Oh boy. I can deal with not smoking my cigs but I can't deal with cops.

I appreciate the heads up. I hope everyone has a good time. 
(Don't get me wrong, this isn't about any other issue. I just don't like cops. I understand some people do and that's ok)


----------



## Salty dog

The pisser is I dropped 2 grand on touring equipment. :angry1:

It will most likely be put to good use. Panaca?


----------



## rockbox

I'm with you on that one. I hate cops. I had coworkers who were former cops, and the stories they would tell me made me hate them even more. Ther is something about the job that attracts d bags or turns normal into d bags. 




Salty dog said:


> Oh boy. I can deal with not smoking my cigs but I can't deal with cops.
> 
> I appreciate the heads up. I hope everyone has a good time.
> (Don't get me wrong, this isn't about any other issue. I just don't like cops. I understand some people do and that's ok)


----------



## rockbox

Salty dog said:


> The pisser is I dropped 2 grand on touring equipment. :angry1:
> 
> It will most likely be put to good use. Panaca?


 
Remember the speed limit in panaca is 20 mph.


----------



## Salty dog

Barbie Dream Camper looks good going slow!

BTW, my wife who is the most perfect women in the world hates them to.


----------



## WildBoar

Well, I have to say there were no issues with any of the attendees last year. It was a nice low-key event. Everyone was friendly, the food was good, and you could go shoot a million holes in some targets if you felt so inclined to walk 1/10 mile up the hill. This year will be even better, with the addition of more knife and steel guys.


----------



## UnConundrum

BTW, if anyone wants to camp overnight, please let me know. We have two different possible sites depending on needs (no charge of course)


----------



## l r harner

in the knife world i have to bet that there are more police and military then any other group (and yes the 10% that are asshats make alot of good ppl look bad )


----------



## rockbox

l r harner said:


> in the knife world i have to bet that there are more police and military then any other group (and yes the 10% that are asshats make alot of good ppl look bad )



I have no problem with military. My best friend who got me into higher end knives was in Marine Recon with Allen Elisherwitz. I just have had problems with "most" police people I've known including family members and coworkers. Maybe its the fact that they are conditioned to look for the worst in people that turns me off. Its a personal thing and I surely don't want or expect people to feel the way I do about cops.


----------



## Jim

Warren has opened his home at a great expense, financial,as well as time and effort to accommodate this community, out of respect for that effort I am asking that we stay on point here in this thread.


----------



## rockbox

Jim said:


> Warren has opened his home at a great expense, financial,as well as time and effort to accommodate this community, out of respect for that effort I am asking that we stay on point here in this thread.


 

Point taken Jim. Didn't mean to derail the thread.


----------



## SpikeC

The thing about off duty law types is unfortunate. In my experience you can't tell who they are unless you ask them. In civilian clothes they usually look like regular people!


----------



## l r harner

warren am mi goig to be mounting the grinder in the /off the back of my truck or do you want me3 to put it on a table (i want to make sure its about the same hight as it is in my shopso grinding is now different for me


----------



## Dave Martell

Butch, we'll have those heavy duty folding tables on hand that we have every year, you could clamp to them if you like. Do you think the height would be the same as you're used to though?


----------



## JBroida

man... i'm so stoked for this year... so much cool stuff going on


----------



## Dave Martell

JBroida said:


> man... i'm so stoked for this year... so much cool stuff going on




How many tables will you need Jon?


----------



## UnConundrum

Butch, not sure I understand. If you're asking if it's ok to drive your pickup to where the power is, yes, that's fine. Just be here early enough that you don't have to drive around anyone's tables, etc. Boy I hope this rain stops and it can dry out a bit.


----------



## Eamon Burke

UUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

The amazing stuff going on, everyone's gonna be there doing everything...the other day I told my wife that I know I can't make it this year, but I HAVE to go next year, and she asked about how sober people are at ECG. It's good to know that it's actually a legal, functional event!

Next year. I will be there.


----------



## JBroida

Dave Martell said:


> How many tables will you need Jon?


 
i think i can get by with just 1, but i'll take 2 if i can get them... i dont know how much i'll be able to bring with me and i dont want to go crazy sending so much stuff over just to have to send it back. So we'll see...


----------



## UnConundrum

BTW, we do usually have a 1/4 barrel on tap


----------



## l r harner

ok then if its not too big a deal i would liek to mount it to the bed of the dakota as i would push a folding table around then grinding


----------



## Dave Martell

JBroida said:


> i think i can get by with just 1, but i'll take 2 if i can get them... i dont know how much i'll be able to bring with me and i dont want to go crazy sending so much stuff over just to have to send it back. So we'll see...



I'll have 2 for you.


----------



## JBroida

sweet... thanks


----------



## Dave Martell

Only 10 more days!!! :headbang:


----------



## l r harner

looks liek we can get a few guys on a field trip top carpanter steel if we got early friday (i ll get moer info but who is intereested in this )


----------



## Dave Martell

l r harner said:


> looks liek we can get a few guys on a field trip top carpanter steel if we got early friday (i ll get moer info but who is intereested in this )




I doubt that I'll be able to go Butch.


----------



## mattrud

STOP TALKING ABOUT IT!!!! Jon is going to have two tables!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH these A** HOLES owe me big time for covering!


----------



## JohnnyChance

No luck getting your day off back Mattrud?


----------



## Dave Martell

Matt, is it time to move on to a new job?


----------



## JBroida

do you guys realize matt has a job that most chefs would kill for? hell, it even has me thinking


----------



## mattrud

I requested the day off a while ago, but stuff happens and what are you going to do. I love my job with all its ups and downs. I am holding out a glimmer of hope, but I am being realistic. You guys can always come visit me!


----------



## Dave Martell

JBroida said:


> do you guys realize matt has a job that most chefs would kill for? hell, it even has me thinking


 

Yeah but there's always someplace else.....like being a prep for RR


----------



## JohnnyChance

I have never been to a gathering before, so I dont know if this is standard operating procedure...but is someone bringing a case of onions or something for everyone to go to town on? Myself and I am sure others work in restaurants and could maybe help bring some produce or whatnot to chop up. Maybe we can make 100 gallons of onion soup afterwards.


----------



## UnConundrum

I think we had "stuff" to cut the first year, but no one seemed to bother. I even had a case of whole chickens for folks to try out their debas... We'll have about 40# of beef for anyone to test  but hopefully that will be tender. I could easily pick up a 50# bag of onions if everyone would like.


----------



## JBroida

Ok guys, as the time is getting closer, i'm starting to think about what stuff to bring with me. This year i'm going to be sending stuff ahead of time so i want to know if there are any specific things you would like to see/have around for purchace.

I'm already planning on bringing a bunch of stones to play with (including most if not all of our gesshin lineup) and some of my personal knives for you guys to see in person (including a gesshin hide yanagiba, my Konosuke HD, a prototype suji we have, and some of the Gesshin Ginga line). Anything else i should bring/send?

I have limited space, so i just want to make sure i really have the things you guys want.

Thanks.

-Jon

P.S. Feel free to PM me with specific requests of things you want to see/try out (if possible)


----------



## PierreRodrigue

Hey Jon, could you make a little detour my way and maybe stuff me in a duffle? Wish I could get there!


----------



## Smarcus

I just want to say that I cannot attend. I signed up but unfortunately I am out of luck. Really was looking forward to meeting everyone in person but it just ain't gonna happen this year. I have not been able to unsign up on the event site.

regards,

Sean


----------



## Dave Martell

Oh man bummer.....we're loosing more and more.


----------



## mattrud

I just got my schedule for this week. Yea no way I am making it. In fact I might just sleep at the restaurant this week. HAHAHAHA, I am gonna miss you guys. Take plenty of pictures guys!


----------



## Dave Martell

That sucks


----------



## l r harner

im still comming even if i have ot sleep in the truck and keep a cap on it so i can still put on a grinding demo


----------



## WildBoar

I'll have two peole with me. Can probably drag along a couple more, but they will not care about knives, cutting boards, forging, etc. But they can help eat the food and keep the dogs entertained :hungry:


----------



## Bill T

I'm coming . Looking forward to meeting you folks and seeing some of these knives ..


----------



## mano

Wife (to our 20 year-old son): "Guess where your dad is going on Saturday? To the knife jamboree."

Son: "Oh yeah, that sword sharpening thing."


----------



## Delbert Ealy

I'm coming too! So far I have 6 knives and one petty blade done, and now that the kids are in bed I'm going to work on some more.


----------



## UnConundrum

Remember Del, the host gets first pick


----------



## Delbert Ealy

UnConundrum said:


> Remember Del, the host gets first pick


 


Sure, but you might want to help me unpack Just to make sure


----------



## l r harner

del what time you think you might be here on friday as i need to see if a carpenter trip can be made or not looks liek you and me and maybe deker if time works out (but was not sure on your time )
i hav eot go up to pick up some steel but if no one wants amill tour i ll jsut go my self


----------



## Delbert Ealy

l r harner said:


> del what time you think you might be here on friday as i need to see if a carpenter trip can be made or not looks liek you and me and maybe deker if time works out (but was not sure on your time )
> i hav eot go up to pick up some steel but if no one wants amill tour i ll jsut go my self


 
Butch,
What time are you planning on going, I know I'm leaving on thursday, but I don't know how close I'll get before I have to stop. (and I still have to clean and stock the car, not to mention finish some knives) 

I would love to see it if I can


----------



## l r harner

was jsut at supergrit and got 50$ in grinding belts to go with the others i have in the shop to take out


----------



## Dave Martell

4 days and counting down....


----------



## l r harner

jsut picked up the plug to make the cord for the grinder and im stoked about getting there and working/eatiing ooo and showing off (4 steak knives are all buit finished to go with the tuna sword that is now sharp)


----------



## UnConundrum

Butch, have you set a price on the "sword" yet? I can't wait to see it Saturday (or Friday  ) 

We're starting to run out of storage room for all the food


----------



## l r harner

i have in my mind the price and after talking with the proper ppl it seems to be just about right tho in a way its a slightly odd number (i ll tell you the story when i see you friday


----------



## moggi1964

$7.36????

That would be odd but I'll still take it at that price :wink:


----------



## Ratton

*Hi All,

I am on my way, just put the first leg behind me, after 12 hours on the road!!!:eek2: More driving tomorrow!!!:knight:*


----------



## l r harner

i hav ethe grinder base built and now in the AM i ll be unbolting and then puttign the grinder in the truck and finishing the power cord (bopy i need the clean up the dust around the shop)


----------



## Tim Zowada

I'm not sure if the word is out yet, but I won't be able to make it. My wife went to the Emergency Room with chest pains and trouble breathing. The doctors aren't sure what happened. I just feel I should stay close.

Delbert has offered to do my Damascus, Tamahagane, Wootz talk, if you guys want to hear it. Dave will also be bringing my first prototype Damascus Wa-Gyuto for you to play with. 

I'm told that, "anticipation is half the fun". I hope that's true. I'm already looking forward to next year.


----------



## SpikeC

Wow, really bad fortune. I hope it's not too serious. I can't be there because it is on the wrong coast.


----------



## Dave Martell

Tim Zowada said:


> I'm not sure if the word is out yet, but I won't be able to make it. My wife went to the Emergency Room with chest pains and trouble breathing. The doctors aren't sure what happened. I just feel I should stay close.
> 
> Delbert has offered to do my Damascus, Tamahagane, Wootz talk, if you guys want to hear it. Dave will also be bringing my first prototype Damascus Wa-Gyuto for you to play with.
> 
> I'm told that, "anticipation is half the fun". I hope that's true. I'm already looking forward to next year.


 

You'll be missed Tim but it's best that you stay home. I'll let the folks play with your knife.


----------



## Delbert Ealy

I am on my way Guys


----------



## JBroida

so not everything arrived here in LA in time for me to be able to send stuff ahead of time, but i just want to say this before i leave in the morning... we have 2 suitcases of kitchen knives and 1 hard case full of stones coming to philly with us 

Sadly, i just couldnt bring enough stones to sell them while i'm there, but instead, i brought my stones so everyone will have a chance to test them out and see what they are like 


Anyways, super excited for the weekend... see you guys on saturday


----------



## mattrud

I will be thinking about you guys as I am serving 200+ dinners, have funs guys!!!


----------



## apicius9

Sigh, I had a good day with my friends who flew in today, but still regret not being there. Have fun, guys. Warren, can you send leftovers to Hawaii?  - Just kidding, and I am saying this because you might be crazy enough to actually do that  next year we really have to talk about a live feed webcam. 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

Bob Carr contacted me, he won;t be able to make the ECG this year.


----------



## moggi1964

I best stop eating now so I can make up for all the folk who can't make it tomorrow 

Well we can tell them all about it afterwards and they can spend a whole year planning to be at the next one.

Hoping Tim's wife is okay and on the road to recovery quickly.


----------



## WildBoar

I did not see a start time on the sign-up web site. What time are the doughnuts coming out of the fryer? :hungry:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

apicius9 said:


> Sigh, I had a good day with my friends who flew in today, but still regret not being there. Have fun, guys. Warren, can you send leftovers to Hawaii?  - Just kidding, and I am saying this because you might be crazy enough to actually do that  next year we really have to talk about a live feed webcam.
> 
> Stefan


 
Do you mean "live feed" as in pictures, or "live feed" as in food? :rolleyes2:


----------



## mhlee

Is "smell-o-vision" an option?


----------



## JohnnyChance

WildBoar said:


> I did not see a start time on the sign-up web site. What time are the doughnuts coming out of the fryer? :hungry:


 
Yes, I am driving in that morning, what is a good time to arrive?


----------



## Dave Martell

I shouldn't speak for Warren but I always do.... 

I tell people between 9:30-10:00


----------



## Potato42

My tummy is already sad I'm not going


----------



## moggi1964

We should get there around 11am just in time to say hello and pour a drop of wine to go with lunch :headbang:


----------



## rockbox

You guys should put up a web cam for those us that can't make it.


----------



## Dave Martell

I can't believe that we don;t have a link to monitor the cooking of the roasts.....Warren is slipping.


----------



## moggi1964

rockbox said:


> You guys should put up a web cam for those us that can't make it.


 
.......but then you would know the truth behind the 'indoctrination into the unConumdrum cult' and wouldn't come next year.

Oops!, I may have let the cat out of the bag and now I will be forced to repent :headbonk:


----------



## WildBoar

We're shooting for 10:00 am. Woohoo, ECG in less than 2 hours!


----------



## UnConundrum

We're out of bed and ready for everyone  Donuts on the plate !!!!!


----------



## UnConundrum

I just ran into the house for my checkbook  You guys are missing a great time. Still a good bit to go if you want to run over  Del's knives are beautiful. A local Damascus maker made a surprise visit with some of his goods, Bob Eggerling (www.eggerlingdamascus.com). Butch has his tuna sword, and of course Jon has a wonderful display. Still time, plenty of food ....


----------



## steeley

Sound's like a great time Warren .
wish i was there hope there will be lots of pictures 
mean while i going to rearrange the furniture in the forum.:hula:


----------



## Jim

Have to say! 

WOW!

What a great time, thanks Warren for the wonderful hospitality!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell

Yeah thanks to Warren and family for hosting yet another great ECG! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JBroida

Dave Martell said:


> Yeah thanks to Warren and family for hosting yet another great ECG! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 
+1

Really cool with all the knifemakers/blacksmiths this year


----------



## WildBoar

Wow, that was a great event! Warren and family were fantastic hosts, the food was delicious, and it was awesome having so many knife makers around!


----------



## ecchef

This sucks. You all are having a great time in knife nirvana, and I'm confined to base riding out a typhoon. :angry2:

C'mon guy...start posting them pics! :excited:


----------



## SpikeC

What a great looking dog!!


----------



## Potato42

WildBoar said:


> Wow, that was a great event! Warren and family were fantastic hosts, the food was delicious, and it was awesome having so many knife makers around!


 
Whoa! What am I looking at in that first picture? Also, I *NEED* one of those damascus parers. Did he sell them all?


----------



## Dave Martell

Potato42 said:


> Whoa! What am I looking at in that first picture?




That's Robert Eggerling's mosaic damascus.


----------



## Andrew H

More pics!


----------



## Potato42

Dave Martell said:


> That's Robert Eggerling's mosaic damascus.


 
Steel?! It looks like stained glass or something. Man that is wicked cool. I gotta go check his site out now


Edit; Man does he makes some awesome looking patterns. Anyone have knife pics using his billets?


----------



## mr drinky

Potato42 said:


> Whoa!... I need one of those damascus parers. Did he sell them all?



I am with you on that one. When are we going to see the 'leftovers' for sale? I imagine they will be on Dave's site.

k.


----------



## l r harner

I'm now back at the shop it to at an I don't want to wake Kelly so I'm crashing here tonight


----------



## Lefty

WildBoar said:


> Wow, that was a great event! Warren and family were fantastic hosts, the food was delicious, and it was awesome having so many knife makers around!


 
I have to say it... Del, I love your work!
If I sell the Misonos, the Carter, the fuji, the Sab, the konosuke, the Jnat (sorry Rick  ), and start charging local chefs to sharpen their knives, I might be able to buy Bao's masterpiece !
That would still leave me with the Rodrigue and my cutting board. I can get by with them and one of your gyutos, right??? 
They look well worth it! Keep up the great work! How'd you make the bull terrier? I want that one! :thumbsup2:
By the way, I'm hanging out with my dog on my deck, smoking a Cohiba Robusto, and living vicariously through these pics! Life is pretty sweet!


----------



## l r harner

I know that John has at lest a bit of pictures and video of me being a goober


----------



## mr drinky

l r harner said:


> I know that John has at lest a bit of pictures and video of me being a goober



I love goobers.


----------



## mano

The ECG was terrific.

Warren and his wife were wonderful hosts who made everything from scratch, including loaves of bread and donuts. Im surprised they didnt make the tortilla chips. A man after my own heart, his kitchen is fit for a haute cuisine restaurant. Theres an outdoor stone oven where he baked bread and a long gone giant lizard had laid Big Green Eggs everywhere. I got to meet friends, neighbors and employees who were introduced by Warren to knives. Loved the perfect weather, bucolic setting, shaded patio areas and Little Rascals dogs. Warren and his family put a lot into the ECG.

Dave was smart enough not to sharpen knives so he could chat. Great and humble guy who is going to bring my Monzaburo Wagyuto Honyaki White II Steel 240 to its full glory. He brought along cut-outs of his own knives and custom knives from the likes of Rodrique, Fowler, Ealy and Harner. I just got into Japanese and custom kitchen knives in December and seeing these in person underscores the phrase, Pictures cant do justice to the real thing. 

Jon and Sarah Broida are gems. His business model is the antithesis of marketing a product to create a need. Instead of developing a production of his own brand of new knives at price points, Jon seeks out long established quality Japanese knife makers and selects the best for his customers. He has a laid back pragmatic approach to sharpening and using knive. As part of a lesson he sharpened my Carbonext 240 gyuto to its full potential and helped me fix the edge on a Tojiro honesuki which my friends thought was sharp but was nowhere close. For anyone interested in his silk knife bags, theyre gorgeous.

Delbert Ealy and Butch Harner love their work and talking about it. Delberts knives look substantial with a lot going on with the Damascus designs and spalted handles. But it all works visually and theyre surprisingly light and thin. Butch brought a huge tuna sword thats a functional work of art. 

Im sure I didnt meet everyone from KKF that attended, but the folks I met were instant friends. Among them, Jim (Dont tell anyone on the forum thats my real name) obviously had no sense of humor. JohnnyChance brought Raders passaround knife, a big honkin work of culinary art, which Pictures cant.

Unfortunately I had to leave before the smoked meat was served but thats another reason to return next year and stay longer.


----------



## Dave Martell

My chrome dome is glowing red today - too much sun - yowsers!


----------



## deker

Dave Martell said:


> My chrome dome is glowing red today - too much sun - yowsers!


 
I'm with you there Dave!

This was my first trip to the ECG. Butch has been telling me I need to come along for a couple years now, and I have to say that I don't know why I waited so long! Warren and family are wonderful hosts, excellent cooks, and all around great folks to visit with. I've rarely been to a gathering where I felt as relaxed and welcome as I did yesterday. The opportunity to meet such a varied group of folks (Yes John, we're ALL geeks of one sort or another...  ) in such a great environment was a true delight.

I'd also like to thank Josh for the caravan over to his place for the shoot. It's a rare opportunity to get to go full auto, and I really appreciate the opportunity. Now I just need to keep telling myself that I can't afford to join the full auto club... 

A big thanks again to Warren and his entire family who worked so hard to put this event on for us. Your hospitality is truly appreciated.

-d


----------

